# I can't believe you guys



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok, so we have virtually no shot at winning. I'd put our odds at about 1%, contingent on one of the big three going down, Pau growing a pair, and Lamar turning in a FULL game of productivity. We are simply out-matched. Not by talent or coaching, but by toughness, both mentally and physically. Posey, Perkins, House, these guys aren't afraid of ****, and they're role-players. Meanwhile our 2nd and 3rd option have about 1.5 testicles between them. However, we are not out-matched talent wise. We still have the best player, and for that reason alone, I say there's still a shot. I know their defense has been stifling, and I give them all the credit in the world for throwing our offense outta whack. But it's not like we haven't had ANY success against it, and we have yet to turn in one solid offensive performance as a team. I won't comment much on our defense, because we can't change we aren't good at in the first place. But all I'll say is that if Posey and House are making big shots for them, then it is definately their year. 

Winning three games in a row against the Celtics, the last two in Boston, is an impossible task. But winning game 5 is not. Going in and stealing a game in Boston isn't either. And as they say, anything can happen in a game 7. No, I don't have any false hope, and I'm not asking you to get your hopes up. But it ain't over till it's over. Lets ride this out till the end, and QUIT TALKING ABOUT NEXT SEASON!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank You! Its a long shot but we can still take it. With Phil Jackson and Kobe anything can happen.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd love to but you could see it in virtually everyone's eyes that it's over.

Kobe is probably the only one who believed what he said and this article, although I don't agree with a lot of it sums it up nicely at the end: Lakers buckle under pressure

Bryant hasn’t abandoned hope of climbing back into the series. At least that’s what he said, vowing to put his head down and return to work.

“Takes one swing at a time,” he said, “to chop down a tree.”

But after Thursday? After he and his teammates soiled their sheets? Even Bryant has to wonder if anyone’s strong enough to help him hold the ax.

You know, I'm starting to think we would've been better off losing to the Spurs. I can't bring myself to go browse the NBA-related pages, because all they do is rip this team apart. Well, morons, you shouldn't have made them paper favourites in the first place! Against a 66 win team that steamrolled throught everyone in the regular season and had HCA! 2 lousy series don't mean jack **** and every reasonable person knew that. But I guess that's the American way... if there's something you people enjoy more than crowning players and teams, it's tearing them down to pieces. 

And the MJ comparisons and whatnot!? Jesus Christ, who gives a **** about that right now... how about pointing out Boston's stifling defense, our whole team shrinking, how evenly the series has gone despite Boston winning 3. But of course not... MJ this, MJ that. The ****ing guy said in the first place that Mike is Mike and that he's the greatest to ever lace 'em up. GIVE IT A ****ING REST YOU MORONS AND CONCENTRATE ON THE GAMES AND SERIES BEING PLAYED! 

Sorry, I just had to vent that out, because I'm getting sick and tired of this load of crap.

p.s.: Silk D... chances are slim and it has not been done before and I agree that there is always the first time. Unfortunately if they don't believe that they can pull this off, it doesn't matter what we think. And I unfortunately think that they won't even come ready to play on Sunday.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

**** MJ already!!! The media will do anything to keep him in the spotlight. He is long retired...might as well be dead and buried. Kobe is Kobe and, IMO, better than MJ ever was.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Silk D said:


> Ok, so we have virtually no shot at winning. I'd put our odds at about 1%, contingent on one of the big three going down, Pau growing a pair, and Lamar turning in a FULL game of productivity. We are simply out-matched. Not by talent or coaching, but by toughness, both mentally and physically. Posey, Perkins, House, these guys aren't afraid of ****, and they're role-players. Meanwhile our 2nd and 3rd option have about 1.5 testicles between them. However, we are not out-matched talent wise. We still have the best player, and for that reason alone, I say there's still a shot. I know their defense has been stifling, and I give them all the credit in the world for throwing our offense outta whack. But it's not like we haven't had ANY success against it, and we have yet to turn in one solid offensive performance as a team. I won't comment much on our defense, because we can't change we aren't good at in the first place. But all I'll say is that if Posey and House are making big shots for them, then it is definately their year.
> 
> Winning three games in a row against the Celtics, the last two in Boston, is an impossible task. But winning game 5 is not. Going in and stealing a game in Boston isn't either. And as they say, anything can happen in a game 7. No, I don't have any false hope, and I'm not asking you to get your hopes up. But it ain't over till it's over. Lets ride this out till the end, and QUIT TALKING ABOUT NEXT SEASON!!


Repped for optimism...

I don't think the Lakers have a chance of winning the series.
But they BETTER win game 5. there's NO WAY the freaking Celtics are winning the championship in LA ground. NO ******* WAY!
Now, if the Lakers DO win game 5, all hell will breake lose in Boston. IMHO, the Lakers would have nothing to lose and will play out of their minds to try to get the upset. I see Kobe shooting over 30 shots. Ronny clotheslining (sp?) KG. Sasha taunting Allen after a 3 in his face.

IF the Lakers in game 5, they will probably go all out in Boston. I'm anxious to see it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Im still lost for words. But if we are going to down in this series, my only wish for these Lakers is to drag it to 7 games and lose on a 1 possession game. Thats all I could ask for as of this point, because as much as I want to believe the rest of our team doesnt seem to anymore.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

sasha believes













wow i thnk he scracthed himslef pretty bad in his forearm there. talk about fire. only if gasol has that.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Plastic:

Understand that we live in a world full of Laker Haters. Theres a world full of people that love to see the Lakers fail. 

They hate Los Angeles, They hate California, they hate the Lakers. They hate our weather. Our championships. Our women. They hate our freedom. 

So they can't wait to bury the Lakers. All day I've been getting messages from haters: Oh, if it was JORDAN....

Whatever. You don't win 'em all. It's cool. Let the haters nip at your heels for a while, get their laughs. Because your team is constantly going to be contenders, and their teams will not.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll give up when Boston wins another game. Until then, forget the doubters.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I'll give up when Boston wins another game. Until then, forget the doubters.


couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

To win the NBA champioship, the winner has to win 4 games. Last time i checked, Boston only has 3. It aint over yet...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Exactly what I say man. They can win game 5, and I firmly believe they can get game 6 too, especially if they win game 5 convincingly. Maybe this loss will solidify the team, maybe it won't. I'm hoping its the former.

Sure no team has ever come back this far down in the finals, but they have in the playoffs.

Even better, there's always a first time for everything. History can be made. it's gonna take a TEAM effort, and the main guys are gonna have to step up - together. This series could easily be 3-1 LAKERS - but it's not. They have to deal with it, but it is possible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** anybody who's giving up. The series is NOT ****ing over until a team gets 4 wins. As far as I'm aware, Boston has 3.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> **** anybody who's giving up. The series is NOT ****ing over until a team gets 4 wins. As far as I'm aware, Boston has 3.


Thank you.

I'm so sick of people pissing on the team already. If they lose in game 5, then they lose in game 5 and congrats, to the Celtics, I hate them but Garnett and Pierce deserve their rings after sticking it out with mediocrity for much longer than Kobe could even fathom. And maybe the Lakers will lose in game 5, but if they win it, they can at least make it a series again in their own minds. Even if they are going back to Boston. Maybe hes in denial, but if Kobe actually believes they can overcome this, it is not time to give up yet.

Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom just need to let it all out for a full game. and I wouldn't count out an explosion from Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Start a sig saying the Lakers will win in 7 and I'll join it.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Start a sig saying the Lakers will win in 7 and I'll join it.


im in, i still have hope, even though its not as strong as a few days ago, its hope nonetheless


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Start a sig saying the Lakers will win in 7 and I'll join it.


agree.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> **** anybody who's giving up. The series is NOT ****ing over until a team gets 4 wins. As far as I'm aware, Boston has 3.


That's right. The last game was such a letdown, but there are still games to be played.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm in with the sig as well. I was feeling like crap for the past couple days, but I'm back on my feet.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers in 7.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

sorry guys...i was feeling kinda suicidal after the last game, but after a couple of days i'm over it now. How cool would it be if the Lakers could come back and win the series after the last debacle game. There is a small chance it can happen.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> sorry guys...i was feeling kinda suicidal after the last game


Be real. :laugh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ceejaynj said:


> **** MJ already!!! The media will do anything to keep him in the spotlight. He is long retired...might as well be dead and buried. Kobe is Kobe and, IMO, better than MJ ever was.


whoa now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Shaolin said:


> Plastic:
> 
> Understand that we live in a world full of Laker Haters. Theres a world full of people that love to see the Lakers fail.
> 
> ...


I don't hate LA, California, or the lakers.... just Kobe :biggrin:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why do you think that anyone on this board cares what you hate, like or think?

Now go away.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

just kick *** in game 5... dont care if the lakers lose game 6 or 7 JUST KICK *** FOR ONCE


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Its Not Over Yet


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

farzadkavari said:


> Its Not Over Yet


Yeah, **** all the doubters!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I respect everyone's opinion in this board, thread or forum but really its not about _"believing"_ at your team at this point, rather its how bad the players on the court _really _wants it. Can they believe that they are the better team than the Celtics? Can they push themselves at every quarter, every second and treat every possession as if its the last?





Personally, the Believing part from fans, would only count if you have HCA, where crowd are known to affect the outcome of the game. Games 6 and 7 is at Boston where we'll have virtually close to 99% of its fanbase rooting against the Lakers. And to make matters worst we will not get a fair amount of calls in our side (as evident in thie first 2 meetings) and expect the Boston fans to cheer for their home team like there's no tomorrow. So right now, I think this "believing" motto is being blown out of proportion.



My 02 cents of course. Peace!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't believe we have a shot at all. But it's OK to believe, I wish I did.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The Lakers aren't winning this series, but why the hurry to talk about next year? It's not like we don't have all summer to do it. There is still basketball to enjoy.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Its never bad to believe. There's a first for everything so why not have it be us? If we win Tuesday.. then it turns into a one game series. We lost a series when we were up 3-1 (even if the format was different)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers in 7!!
Lakers in 7!!
Lakers in 7!!

Come on! We are gonna chant this **** all the way to a title! Every game is its own entity! The past does not dictate the future! Two stinkin wins in a row! Rise with me! Believe!!

Make game 4 the *second* worse collapse of the series!!! Win it all on their court!! Believe!
:clap:Lakers in 7!!!:clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You know, Boston's big 3 has played over 900 minutes compared to 700+ of our big 3. And the old guys on their team get to deal with a nice, long plane ride and be ready to play Tuesday. Wheelchair boy played 48 minutes and Perkins isn't healthy. We MAY just have a shot at stretching this to a 7th game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nothing is wrong with Paul Pierce. Rondo and Perkins I can buy, but Pierce is perfectly okay.

There's no chance in hell a guy injures his knee so badly AND then twists his knee AND ankle AGAIN and scores such an efficient 38 points. Sorry, but I'm just not buying it.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

With you on that one. Pierce is fine - his too good to be play acting. 

Sorry guys, I love the Lakers but I think its Boston's turn this year. The remind me of the last Pistons championship team - they just seem distined for win it. 

The only thing pissing me off is that Ray Allen will get a ring. I can not stand that guy anymore.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

ii9ce said:


> With you on that one. Pierce is fine - his too good to be play acting.
> 
> Sorry guys, I love the Lakers but I think its Boston's turn this year. The remind me of the last Pistons championship team - they just seem distined for win it.
> 
> The only thing pissing me off is that Ray Allen will get a ring. I can not stand that guy anymore.


I can't stand Ray Allen either.

One thing we have going for us is that Garnett is a choke job.

Unfortunately, the refs give Celtics a lot of leeway. It's hard to tell, but there is a slim chance Lakers can still win it.

Pierce despite his acting is a gamer though. Ray Allen is a career loser too but he seems extra motivated to play well when he goes up against Kobe. I'd like to see Ariza on Allen, just so Kobe doesn't wander off (and give Ray open looks). Then have Kobe on Pierce, he won't stop Pierce, but he'll make Pierce work for it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> I can't stand Ray Allen either.
> 
> One thing we have going for us is that Garnett is a choke job.
> 
> ...


Phil is too busy experimenting for logical defensive matchups. I'm sure we'll see some minutes where Mihm is guarding Pierce because of his length and mantra.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i surprised that karl, mebenga and newble hasnt logged in a single minute


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I still believe the lakers can win this but its going to be tough. Its seems as if the refs let the celtics play twice as physical in boston but the lakers can't do the same. Do you guys think if we win game 6 we will win game 7?


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Beat Celtics tomorrow and force game 7. I would rush to McDonalds to buy a $1 chocalate sundae immediately if Lakers win tomorrow's game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Beat Celtics tomorrow and force game 7. I would rush to McDonalds to buy a $1 chocalate sundae immediately if Lakers win tomorrow's game.


If they win, I will buy ice cream and mix it in a blender with beer and pour it on my face.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Lakers win, I'll have a smile on my face!

...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

If the Lakers win, it will be the best birthday present ever! And I could watch Game 7 on Thursday when the exams are behind me.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> If they win, I will buy ice cream and mix it in a blender with beer and pour it on my face.


That sounds like another video that needs to be made and uploaded on here. Man up!!!! CubanLaker did! :biggrin:


----------



## dwight.black (Jun 17, 2008)

http://sportsfeud.blogspot.com/search/label/basketball

--
Great NBA articles... Do you dare to disagree? Please browse our site and let us know what you think of our articles!!!

Adriana Lima and Marko Jaric, Michael Jordan VS. Kobe Bryant, Celtics Chant "MVP" for KOBE!!! .. and a lot more

Check it out!!! Only on Sports Feud


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

This thread was never about believing we can win or rallying the Lakers to victory. News Flash, it never matters what we think. Ever. I was just ticked off at the next season BS, and "I wish we would have lost to the Spurs". WTF?? We still have a chance to win a world title, no need pack it in just yet.

The task at hand is not to win two games in Boston, it is to steal one. It is to come out to a great start like we have the past two games. It is to run every chance we get against the slightly older and more banged up team. It is to find some way to keep Paul Pierce out of the lane and off the line. MY GOODNESS! If he drops 40 on Fadeaways and pull-ups, so be it! no need to grab his *** when he has the ball. It is to find someway to attack this Defense.

If we win tonight, all bets are off. Neither team has the advantage in terms of momentum or "pressure". Of course, they have home court, so that's an obvious edge, but whatever. I'm getting ahead of myself though. Screw game 7, screw history, screw the freakin O'brien trohpy...win tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

To quote Will Smith in Independence Day, "I ain't heard no fat lady!!!"


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

no baiting


----------

